
Assembly programming in Go - nulltype
https://goroutines.com/asm
======
harry8
I'm confused, go is supported by gcc but does something very different to
gcc's inline asm (ie gas) Which can do both intel and att syntax? Why? Yet
another assembly language syntax seems insane at this point. Has go got an abi
so you can just compile object files with your assmbler of choice then link?

Am I missing the point?

~~~
pcwalton
Go uses the Plan 9 syntax because its compilers are derived from the Plan 9
compilers.

